# Silpat



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've never used a silpat pad, and, hanging my head in shame, I must admit to not knowing exactly what they are. They appear to take the place of parchment paper in at least some instances ...

Can someone tell me just what a silpat is, if it does, indeed, take the place of parchment paper, and if food cooked on it browns or crisps up nicely. How long do they last? Can they be thrown into the dishwasher?Thanks!

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's silicone mat with a fiberglass weave. They do take the place of parchment paper for baking, but are reusable. They brown well, probably from the fiberglass. Crispness is also good, but perhaps not as good as on bare metal or parchment. 

They are not dishwashwer safe. At least mine says it isn't. That might be different with the new ones.

They're handy for some prep too. Rolling dough won't stick or crinkle up like parchment paper does.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I have some Silpat sheets but don't use them much. They are a silicone (rubbery) product that will indeed replace parchment, but I find washing, drying, and storage (I don't have a dishwasher) to be a pain.

I much prefer teflon sheets that available from my local restaurant supply. These are about the thickness of parchment, and unlike Silpat can be cut to any shape. They are washable, reusable, and relatively inexpensive. I pay $6 for the 1/2 sheet size. However, I am told the teflon sheets will wear out faster than Silpat.

In actual use, for working with dough, etc., I find the teflon sheets and Silpat to be very similar, but the teflon sheets are easier to clean than the Silpat.

Update: I checked with my supplier to find out the actual name of the teflon sheets and they list them as a "Non-stick Baker's Mat".


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's silicone mat with a fiberglass weave. They do take the place of parchment paper for baking, but are reusable. They brown well, probably from the fiberglass. Crispness is also good, but perhaps not as good as on bare metal or parchment. 

They are not dishwashwer safe. At least mine says it isn't. That might be different with the new ones.

They're handy for some prep too. Rolling dough won't stick or crinkle up like plastic wrap or parchment paper does.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have one for each of my two half-sheet pans. They're okay for cookies but I've used them for oven-baked fricos (shredded parmesan or similar, baked into crackers). 

I have to admit I use it most for rolling dough. I know there's one made by Kitchen Aid and some other manufacturers, but I see them all the time in the closeout bin at housewares stores. Silpat brand NEVER goes on sale, at least not in my experience.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

They're good for sugar work too. If you have a convection oven, it's sometimes frustrating with parchment, as it tends to blow around, the silicone mats are heavy enough to stay put.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

To store the silpat mat, I roll it up and put it inside an empty cardboard roll from saran wrap or aluminum foil.


----------

